# Local Fishing show



## Jim (Feb 7, 2007)

This is all I look forward to during the cold winter months. When the local shows role around, you know spring is right around the corner. The shows don't change at all, but it's an excuse to go spend a few dollars and walk around and check out all the latest stuff.


----------

